# Solved: Unknown USB device. USB has malfunctioned



## yankeebean (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi
purchased and used an external 2.5" Hard Drive

now when i plug into my computer XP gives me this message - Unknown USB device. USB has malfunctioned..The USB device is reported to have malfunctioned and is therefore an 'Unknown Device'.

it does work as i still use it in other computers,

so far i have:
Unistalled all usb controllers & reinstalled
used system restore back to when they were working

* from device manager here is my USB devices.

SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
USB 2.0 Root Hub
USB 2.0 unknown device
USB Root Hub

*Is it possible to reset the settings in the usb contrller / registiry to get this working again*

thanks
yankeebean


----------



## yankeebean (Jul 30, 2006)

i have solved this...

turned off und unpluged all usbs (plug mouse to port) 
leave off for about 30mins
reboot in safe mode
goto device manager
uninstall all usbs - start from the bottom & work up.
reboot in normal mode
give comptuer time to reload the drive required

now you should be fixed -- worked for me -- 

Yankeebean


----------

